# Bontrager Paradigm saddle



## Adrianinkc

Just picked this saddle up in the RL version, anyone have any experience with it ? Should it be set up level or tilted a bit up or down ? Any input would be great since my lbs was just about worthless other than saying its a great saddle.


----------



## inthesticks

Ordered RXXXL Paradigm with my P1 since I really like a relief area, I have only put about 30 miles on it, and I am not really impressed. I wish they would have the Hilo in there to choose. I went through several saddles with my last P1 before giving up on Bontrager and went with a Cobb seat...might end up ether taking the Cobb off or getting a new one if this one doesnt "pan" out.
My first impression on the trainer setting the bike up was it was "firm" and very hard. Out riding it still the same impression. I ended up with nose +1 degree up, however I had to slide the seat way fwd to get me onto the the seat where it felt somewhat comfortable. I may end up also replacing the seat post as the seat is at max fwd right now and I like to ride hard which pushes me fwd on the seat all the time. Tomorrow I have a "Full Pro Fit" scheduled and see what he says.


----------



## mpre53

I've never tried a Paradigm, and doubt that I ever will, given the fact that every other Bontrager saddle that I've tried made me think that Trek should change the name to Buttraper.

My latest re-affirmation of that came with the Affiinity that accompanied my Madone. I gave it a month. It failed.


----------



## kookieCANADA

mpre53 said:


> I've never tried a Paradigm, and doubt that I ever will, given the fact that every other Bontrager saddle that I've tried made me think that Trek should change the name to Buttraper.
> 
> My latest re-affirmation of that came with the Affiinity that accompanied my Madone. I gave it a month. It failed.


I agree that the stock Trek saddles are uncomfortable (hard as a rock). I had "upgraded" to the Affinity RXL on my Madone which wasn't too bad (I guess the depression helped). But then I got the Paradigm RXXXL which was a lot better and glad I switched from the Affinity RXL.


----------



## Adrianinkc

Alright thanks for the info guys. Have no tried it yet, weather is **** right now.


----------



## Richard

Maybe a little late, but I recently replaced the Inform RXL on my Mad One (my second which I really liked) with the Paradigm RL. Like it even more.

Incidentally, the Affinity doesn't work for me at all. One came on my Crossrip Elite commuter and it lasted all of one ride.

P.S. I have the "Original" Selle Italia Flite on all three of my vintage rides and love that saddle also.


----------



## SFTifoso

Would you guys say this saddle has a wide nose? I have a Specialized Romin, and love the wide nose on that one, but hate the curvature. I wish Specialized would make a flat version of the Romin.


----------



## kookieCANADA

I have the Romin Pro and the Paradigm RXXXL. From what I can tell the RXXXL has a slightly narrow nose (by approx. 5mm). When I am in the aero position I tend to move forward on the saddle and the RXXXL feels a little bit uncomfortable compared to the Romin Pro.


----------



## davidka

Ride with a wrench and plan to make little adjustments as you get used to it. There is no value in starting with someone else's base setting unless you know their pelvic structure and preferences to be the same as yours. 

I've tried the RL and the RXXXL, I liked the RL better. The exposed shell didn't agree with me.


----------



## Adrianinkc

Thanks for the feedback. I put about 300 miles on it and it just didn't agree with me.


----------



## SFTifoso

kookieCANADA said:


> I have the Romin Pro and the Paradigm RXXXL. From what I can tell the RXXXL has a slightly narrow nose (by approx. 5mm). When I am in the aero position I tend to move forward on the saddle and the RXXXL feels a little bit uncomfortable compared to the Romin Pro.


That sucks. I need a wide nose, flat saddle. I'm thinking about giving the Specialized Sitero a shot. It's TT specific, but I ride in the drops 90% of the time anyways.

View attachment 280998


----------



## kookieCANADA

SFTifoso said:


> That sucks. I need a wide nose, flat saddle. I'm thinking about giving the Specialized Sitero a shot. It's TT specific, but I ride in the drops 90% of the time anyways.
> 
> View attachment 280998


Check out the ISM Adamo saddles, I have used these too and the nose is wide enough such that you can practically sit on the nose the whole ride.

Welcome | Ideal Saddle Modification

They may not look good but that's not why they were developed.


----------



## inthesticks

Update, I have talked with a few other folks and they like it, however I have close to 400 miles on it and still not loving it. I rode the Bone Ride last week, (Milw to Madison, 158mi) and after around 70 miles it was uncomfortable, so the rest of the ride I was squirming around.
Thinking I will be looking for a new seat..sucks. As mentioned, everyone's bottom is different.


----------



## illnacord

Just wanted to know if anyone has owned both the Specialized Phenom and the Bontrager Paradigm? The phenom model comes in 143mm and the paradigm 148mm. Both share the same construction method of the edge to edge adaptive tech which does away with the wrinkled leather underneath the saddle shell. It's clean!!! The shapes look somewhat similar except that the Paradigm has more of a triangular angled sit bone shape.


----------



## spdntrxi

I have the XXX.. best seat for me so far... I've tried lots too. Lots of seats can work for me on a 50miler... but the seat gets me through Gran Fondo's.. so I'm sticking with it.


----------



## campybob

I've been riding the narrow version of the Flite Gel for the last seven or eight years and I like it. I bought an Emonda that came with the bottom-of-the-line Paradigm in 148 width. It was comfortable enough with 300 miles on it, but just a bit wide. I bolted on a 138 wide RL and so far it's good to go. YMMV.


----------



## NealH

The Phonem and Paradigm are very similar however, if you roll your hips forward often then the Phenom will likely be your preference. As much as I like the flatness, and overall shape of the Paradigm, it inevitable killed my pubic bone area (just as I roll off the sit bones). The slightly wider nose of the Romin works better for me also. Many riders don't have this issue but at my age, I don't have the flexibility to ride in the drops and stay on my sit bones.


----------



## campybob

My S5 Emonda came with the base level Paradigm. I normally ride a Flite and I found the base model to be firm and comfortable. The 56 CM Emonda came with a 138 MM wide saddle...perfect for me. 

I swapped in a 138 MM wide RL Paradigm just try it. It is also firm and comfortable, but it is VERY slippery. I hope it wears in with more grip.


----------



## phoehn9111

A bit off topic, but the Trekstore says the carbon railed RXXXL
has oversized rails so I was not sure if it would work with my
Easton EC90 stem.


----------



## r1lee

The paradigm saddles are meant to be in an aggressive (racing) position, which they call posture 2, it can also work for posture 3 which is performance.

I use the xxx saddle and my other saddle is a selle Italian tekno flow. When I'm in the drop or hoods, both saddle feel fine. When I sit up and on top of the bars, I find the selle just as good, but the bontrager gives me perineum sores.


----------



## spdntrxi

phoehn9111 said:


> A bit off topic, but the Trekstore says the carbon railed RXXXL
> has oversized rails so I was not sure if it would work with my
> Easton EC90 stem.


come again ? I assume you mean EC90 post .. yes they are oversized on the XXX


----------



## inthesticks

I have both XXX and RL Paradigm saddles, both on different Trek seat mast, needed nothing different to mount, they XXX rails are a bit larger but still fit fine into the the clamps.


----------



## r1lee

inthesticks said:


> I have both XXX and RL Paradigm saddles, both on different Trek seat mast, needed nothing different to mount, they XXX rails are a bit larger but still fit fine into the the clamps.


Did you put on the saddle yourself? You need the oversize clamps for it to work.


----------



## inthesticks

I did not have to get any different clamps for it to mount (both mounted on Trek seat mast). 
As you can see in the picture from 05/13 that is just a normal Trek seat mast on my 7S, also on my 14' 7S and 11' 6 series. The only difference between my 6 and 7 series bikes is I run a 5mm offset on the 7, 20mm offset on the 6 (TT is a longer on 7 series).


----------



## glenn

I replaced the stock saddle on my Madone 4.6 with a Paradigm RL and it was perfect from the first ride. I just purchased a new Emonda SLR and selected the Paradigm RXXXL and expect it to be as comfortable.


----------

